# Westfield Parts Help



## Monark52 (Apr 22, 2009)

I picked this one up at Copake last week and would like to know if anyone knows what rack goes on this bike. It`s a 1945 with the hubs and other parts blacked out. It would be great if someone could post pics of their bikes or original ads. Also, did this model have a tank?


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 22, 2009)

I think Westfield and Columbia are the same.  If that is so, Memory Lane has a tank on special for $25.  Take a look, I think it'll fit.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 22, 2009)

Westfield used a rack that is Westfield only and not the same as used on the Columbia branded bikes. I have seen ads with this rack pictured on standard Westfields and the same rack with curved struts on deluxe Westfields...and it is for sale.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/3108320121/in/set-72157602356066779/


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice find! I'd say due to the lack of scratches in the paint at the top tubes that this never had a tank, or that it was removed early on. Tanks to fit this model are available, though... if I remember correctly. Being that it was a wartime bike, it probably came from the factory missing both the tank and carrier (the chrome one is aftermarket, probably mfgd. by Wald).


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 23, 2009)

By the look of most catalog pages, the early postwar bikes were very plain jane, as they were still catching up on steel reserves. Note the small chainguard, seen on junior models mainly. While westfield tanks and racks will fit, it wouldn't originally have them.


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I`ll probably take the rack off anyway and give the bike a good cleaning. And for $25, i`d be a fool not to buy a tank even if i don`t use it on this bike.


----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2014)

*I'd love that bike!*

I would love to own that one!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 16, 2014)

MEMORY LANE is SOLD OUT on that tank. I just checked...


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 16, 2014)

Still quite a few on epay...


----------

